# AIW X800XT Artifact Problem



## racingx (Mar 21, 2005)

Recently I purchased a AIW X800XT upgrading from my 6800GT of course I did the usual format C:\ reinstall windows all the usual and loaded Cats 5.3 with the CCC. I loaded ATI Tool v.0023 on my computer so I could just get a good idea of the MAX temps I will get on the gpu at stock settings 500/500. Well when I load ATI tool and hit the check for artifacts button it always detects 1 or 2 artifacts and keeps resetting itself. The really weird thing is is when I run the 3dview for about a minute then press the check for artifacts button it says it detects none but I still see 1 pixel in the lower left corner of the cube that is flasing white or yellow. I downloaded the .24b beta and when I enable the Old Artifact tester it does fine and runs with no problems at all. I have never OCed this card and I do not plan to is this a fault with the program or my video card? Pls someone with a AIW X800XT could you check this out for me.


----------



## racingx (Mar 21, 2005)

I have included a pic of the problem I am getting with version .24beta4 it will keep running if I let it and will not report any artifacts but you can see one in the lower left corner of the cube.


----------



## racingx (Mar 21, 2005)

Does anyone with a x800xt experience this? Non AIW type?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 21, 2005)

the default sensitivity of the new scanning method is to ignore all 1 pixel artifacts .. create a subfolder "captures" under the atitool directory .. then run a test .. it will capture the images which are different .. you can then use an image editing program to check if there really are errors and how big they are .. maybe this helps tracking this down ..


----------



## racingx (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply but one question for you even when I have the sensitivity all the way to the left it will find the first artifact usally "1 pixel in 116 delta" somenthing like that then it will keep running for 20 minutes (or more havent tested yet) with out any artifacts at all. Its almost like the card has a slight delay or somenthing for it to mess up once then be good the rest of the time. I am just trying to figure out if this is a Video Card bug, a driver bug, or a bug in ATI Tool itself.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 21, 2005)

i experienced this 1 pixel problem as well .. i'm not sure whether it's an atitool or driver bug .. thats why the default slider position is one notch to the right where it ignores those 1 pixel errors


----------



## racingx (Mar 22, 2005)

Weird thing is even with the slider one notch to the right it still gives me that one pixel error but sometimes it gives me a 8 or 6 or 4 pixel error. I just dont understand that after it gives me those errors first it will keep running after that with no errors for 2 hours (I just tested it). Also like I said if I run the 3d view for about 1 minute then test for artifacts it comes up with none. It seems like it only happens if I test it straight away without running the 3d view for a little bit first.


----------

